# σιγα-σιγα θα μας πεις



## rupertbrooke

Does this phrase simply mean 'soon you'll be telling us...' i've no met σιγα-σιγα in this sense before. Here is an example:- 
σιγα-σιγα θα μας πεις οτι η Ελλαδα δεν ειχε καθολου κατοικους κ χρειαστηκαμε να φερουμε αλβανους να τους εξελληνισουμε.


----------



## JuniorBoy

Hmmm difficult to undrestand but i tell you what this means.
Σιγά-σιγά has different meaning in our language.

In this example we use it in a conversation and someone disputes us.Then we say those words.What i mean by this.
Example:
Person1:1+1=6
Person2:Σιγά-σιγά θα μας πείς ότι 1+2=9.Person2 want to tell Person1 that they are wrong.
As for the "soon you'll be telling us...",i am not very sure how to translate it in english.


----------



## cougr

rupertbrooke said:


> Does this phrase simply mean 'soon you'll be telling us...'



Correct, it's the equivalent of the idiomatic expression "soon you'll be telling us.......".


----------



## BrendaP

I'd like to know more about the various meanings of σιγά-σιγά.  When I thanked my sister-in-law for a gift she had given me, her reply was "Σιγά-σιγά".  I assumed it was the equivalent of "It's nothing".  What other ways can it be used?


----------



## JuniorBoy

BrendaP said:


> I'd like to know more about the various meanings of σιγά-σιγά.  When I thanked my sister-in-law for a gift she had given me, her reply was "Σιγά-σιγά".  I assumed it was the equivalent of "It's nothing".  What other ways can it be used?


You can say:
1.Περπάτα σιγά-σιγά=Walk very slowly
2.Σιγά-σιγά θα μας πείς ότι...=You say it when you want to prove that someone is wrong.
3.You say it when someone is impatient or does something real quickly.For example:Πιές το νερό σιγά-σιγά=Drink the water slowly.When someone is doing somehing like crazy (he is running very fast)then you say σιγά-σιγά.

The 3rd example is not very similar to the 1st one.

In your example with your sister,the meaning is the 3rd example (99% yes).
I can't remember other meanings for that phrase.These two are used very often.


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks,Junior Boy. Not sure how the 3rd example would apply to being thanked for a gift, but I'll think about it


----------



## Δημήτρης

This use of σιγά-σιγά as σε λίγο is new to me. I'd expect σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι η Ελλάδα... or ακόμα λίγο θα μας πεις... 
Is this use common in Greece's Greek?


----------



## JuniorBoy

BrendaP said:


> Thanks,Junior Boy. Not sure how the 3rd example would apply to being thanked for a gift, but I'll think about it


You're welcome.
If you ran very fast to your sister and she said σιγά-σιγά,then is the 3rd one (99%).


----------



## BrendaP

There was no running.  We were sitting together at a table.  Because of the hand gesture that accompanied it, I got the feeling she was using the phrase in the sense of brushing off my thanks as if the gift was no big deal.  So, I'm sorry...I know I'm not very bright, and I still don't get it.


----------



## Perseas

BrendaP said:


> I'd like to know more about the various meanings of σιγά-σιγά.  When I thanked my sister-in-law for a gift she had given me, her reply was "Σιγά-σιγά".  I assumed it was the equivalent of "It's nothing".  What other ways can it be used?


You 're right. It has the meaning of "It's nothing what I did" or "Don't mention it" or "Come on! There's no reason of thanking me!"

Usually _σιγά _means _slowly_ : ex. πήγαινε σιγά = go slowly.
Sometimes_ σιγά_ means _be careful_ or _go easy_ or _take it easy_: ex. Go easy on the sugar=σιγά τη ζάχαρη 
_σιγά σιγά_ means _little by little_.
_σιγά_ or _σιγά σιγά_ can also be used ironically as in the sentence of the original post. Another example: σιγά μην είναι 35 χρονών = he/she isn't 35 years old for sure (or like hell he/she is 35 years old ~~ I 'm not sure that this is idiomatic in English).


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, Perseas. I've come across most of the other examples for σιγά but this was the first time I'd heard it used this way.

In your example: "_σιγά μην είναι 35 χρονών"  _I get a sense that it can also be used, idiomatically,  as in English "Come on...that can't be true!"  Thanks for your help!


----------

